# Looking for photos of rare dog or cat breeds to use for a trivia contest for work!



## OnyxDog

I hope this is ok to post here... if it is not, I am sorry! 

I am in charge of the Facebook page for my place of work, which is a a dog daycare, boarding, and grooming facility. (I am the groomer and sometimes dog trainer.)

We have trivia contests every Tuesday on our Facebook page, where customers can win coupons for things like 1 free day of daycare, or 50% off grooming, etc.

I want to do a "Name This Breed" contest, where I post the picture and the first person to comment with the correct breed is the winner. So, I am looking for photos to use that I won't get in trouble for using... lol.

Do any of you have any I can use? 

Thanks!


----------



## kathylcsw

I have a Toy Fox Terrier and some consider that a rare breed. If you want I will let you use a picture of Buster.


----------



## NZ Raw

Apparently considered still rare : *Brussels griffon* I don't know how common these are to you but you are welcome to use the photo :smile:



207 by http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/, on Flickr


----------



## riddick4811

Dogo Argentino

Adult Male Dogo with natural ears









Adult Female Dogo w/ cropped ears









Adult Male Dogo w/ brindle patch (disqualification for show ring)









Female Dogo puppy 8 months old


----------



## Sprocket

I would pretty much guess all of those right away. The "toy" part of the FT would take 2 guesses  

What about a Caucasian Ovcharka? Or a silken Wind hound?

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/images15/CaucasianOvcharkaAncharaChara10Months.JPG

http://eastcoastsilkens.weebly.com/uploads/3/3/3/8/3338849/4670352_orig.jpg


----------



## malluver1005

^^^I'm with sprocket. I see those breeds probably once a week at my work so I wouldn't consider them rare. Definitely a caucasian ovcharka or a thai ridgeback, which are awesome looking dogs!!


----------



## riddick4811

Also have a Greyhound puppy while not a rare breed, not many people have seen a Greyhound pup and usually think they are a Whippet or other various breeds which they look nothing like!
Keenan








Riddick


----------



## riddick4811

In all the years I've had Dogos, I could count on my fingers the people we encounter in public who have guessed right on the breed! Most people still do not know what they are. American Bulldog, Great Dane, and Pit bull are the most common things my Dogos get called and most people when they ask and I say Dogo Argentino, they respond "Dodo what?".


----------



## NewYorkDogue

riddick4811 said:


> In all the years I've had Dogos, I could count on my fingers the people we encounter in public who have guessed right on the breed! Most people still do not know what they are. American Bulldog, Great Dane, and Pit bull are the most common things my Dogos get called and most people when they ask and I say Dogo Argentino, they respond "Dodo what?".


I would agree; I believe we here on this forum are more dog breed savvy, and can name them quicker. 

Literally, I can say that 97% of the people I encounter walking with Mateo do not know what breed he is. I live in NYC, so that includes the general population as well as the hoards of tourists we run into. I am asked constantly 'what' he is...

Is he rare? Hmmm, not SO rare. But I am betting that if a photo was posted most people would just say shar-pei...or the "Hooch dog", lol.


----------



## CaliandBear

you can use my pit bull terrier not a rare breed, he dose have his natural ears there not cropped 




















here are some rare dog breeds you can use i added pics too

Catalburun









mudi









Thai Ridgeback









Norwegian Lundehund


----------



## creek817

My mom breeds English Foxhounds - they are the least common AKC recognized breed. I can find some pictures for you if you like. Maybe PWDs too - a lot of people think they are poodles!


----------



## catahoulamom

I really don't consider catahoulas rare,but only about 1 in 20 people we encounter know what the breed is.


----------



## OnyxDog

Wow! Thank you all for the wonderful pictures! I can use these from time to time for the trivia contest just to change things up a bit. I really appreciate it. Keep them coming if you have them!


----------



## NewYorkDogue

So here is a Dogue de Bordeaux (Mateo). Hey, maybe you should have a spelling contest as well...


----------



## EchoEcho

creek817 said:


> My mom breeds English Foxhounds - they are the least common AKC recognized breed. I can find some pictures for you if you like. Maybe PWDs too - a lot of people think they are poodles!


Truth. I can't even count how many times I've gotten "really big beagle" or "beagle on steroids" for Echo. And the ones who do get foxhound are rare, but to actually get English foxhound! I think I've only ever gotten two who guessed correct and Echo comes with me everywhere!


----------



## MollyWoppy

If a 'Moron' is a breed, then I have plenty of pictures for you!


----------



## naturalfeddogs

I couldn't find a picture to be able to post, but Karelian Bear dogs are pretty rare, but could easily be mistaken for a black Akita. (Not sure if I spelled "Karelian" right or not).


----------



## creek817

MollyWoppy said:


> If a 'Moron' is a breed, then I have plenty of pictures for you!


LOLOL Penny!!!! I could definitely provide some moron pictures as well!! (Many would still be English Foxhounds hahaha)


----------



## SunRaven01

I can almost guarantee you that you'll stump everyone with a Canaan Dog.


----------

